# sendmail: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): No local mailer defined [ge

## rogge

Tach,

sendmail bringt mich weiterhin zur Verzweiflung. Diesmal gibt er mir aller Config-Variationen zum Trotz

immer wieder diese Fehlermeldung raus:

```
Jan 27 17:56:32 wotan sendmail[15254]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): No local mailer defined

Jan 27 17:56:32 wotan sendmail[15254]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): QueueDirectory (Q) option must be set

```

Dabei sind ein "LocalMailer" und das QueueDir. definiert: /etc/mail/sendmail.mc

```

divert(-1)

divert(0)dnl

include(`/usr/share/sendmail-cf/m4/cf.m4')dnl

VERSIONID(`$Id: sendmail-procmail.mc,v 1.2 2004/12/07 01:59:31 g2boojum Exp $')dnl

OSTYPE(`linux')dnl

dnl DOMAIN(generic)dnl

FEATURE(`smrsh',`/usr/sbin/smrsh')dnl

dnl FEATURE(`local_lmtp',`/usr/sbin/mail.local')dnl

FEATURE(`local_procmail')dnl

FEATURE(`nouucp', `nospecial')dnl

dnl FEATURE(`nocanonify')dnl

FEATURE(`masquerade_envelope')dnl

FEATURE(`allmasquerade')dnl

FEATURE(`local_no_masquerade')dnl

FEATURE(`accept_unresolvable_domains')dnl

FEATURE(`accept_unqualified_senders')dnl

FEATURE(`no_default_msa')

define(`confCON_EXPENSIVE', `True')dnl

define(`SMTP_MAILER_FLAGS',`e')dnl

define(`ALIAS_FILE', `/etc/mail/aliases')dnl

define(`confHOSTS_FILE', `/etc/hosts')dnl

define(`SMART_HOST', `XXX.XXXXXXX.XX')dnl

define(`confDIRECT_SUBMISSION_MODIFIERS', `C')dnl

define(`LOCAL_MAILER_PATH', `/usr/bin/procmail')dnl

define(`QUEUE_DIR', /var/spool/mqueue)dnl

dnl define(`confAUTH_MECHANISMS', `GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5')dnl

dnl define(`confDEF_AUTH_INFO', `/etc/mail/passwd')dnl

dnl TRUST_AUTH_MECH(`GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5')dnl

MAILER(local)dnl

MAILER(smtp)dnl

MAILER(procmail)dnl

```

Und die Änderungen in /usr/share/sendmail-cf/m4/cf.m4

```

ifdef(`_CF_DIR_', `',

        `ifelse(__file__, `__file__',

                `define(`_CF_DIR_', `../')',

                `define(`_CF_DIR_',

                        substr(__file__, 0, eval(len(__file__) - 8)))')')

divert(0)dnl

ifdef(`OSTYPE', `dnl',

`include(_CF_DIR_`'m4/cfhead.m4)dnl

VERSIONID(`$Id: cf.m4,v 8.32 1999/02/07 07:26:14 gshapiro Exp $')')

define(`confAUTH_MECHANISMS', `PLAIN')dnl

define(`confDEF_AUTH_INFO', `/etc/mail/passwd')dnl 

define(`SMART_HOST', `esmtp:XXX.XXXXXXXX.XX')dnl

define(`confTO_QUEUERETURN', `3d')dnl

```

In der /etc/mail/sendmail.cf steht das QueueDir. auch ordnungsgemäß drin:

```

O QueueDirectory=/var/spool/mqueue

```

Muss ich noch in anderen Dateien unterhalb /usr/share/sendmail-cf

etwas verändern? "Überschreibt" da etwas (teilweise) die Daten aus der /etc/mail/sendmail.mc?

MfG roggeLast edited by rogge on Tue Feb 20, 2007 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zeus-cu

Entscheidend ist ja was in deiner sendmail.cf steht. Die m4 Makros sehen eigentlich gut aus. Bist Du sicher, dass diese auch zur Erstellung der sendmail.cf verwnedert werden?

Wie sieht denn der Abschnitt Mlocal in deiner sendmail.cf aus. Da musste eigentlich so was ähliches wie das hier stehen:

Mlocal,         P=/usr/bin/procmail, F=lsDFMAw5:/|@qSPfhn09, S=EnvFromL/HdrFromL, R=EnvToL/HdrToL,

                T=DNS/RFC822/X-Unix,

                A=procmail -a $h -d $u

----------

## rogge

Der Abschnitt sieht bei mir wie folgt aus:

```

Mlocal,         P=/usr/bin/procmail, F=lsDFMAw5:/|@qSPfhn9, S=EnvFromL/HdrFromL, R=EnvToL/HdrToL,

                T=DNS/RFC822/X-Unix,

                A=procmail -Y -a $h -d $u

```

MfG rogge

----------

## zeus-cu

Mmmh, sieht eigentlich auch gut aus. Zwischen Mlocal, und P=/usr .... ist auch ein Tabstop? Will sagen Du hast da nicht noch Sachen von Hand geändert und ausversehen statt des Tabs mit Leerzeichen eigerückt.

Wenn Du lust hast kannst Du ja mal Deine komplette sendmail.cf posten oder zum download anbieten?

Gruß

Klaus

----------

## rogge

Ich hab da eigentlich nichts dran verändert. Nur über die .mc

Hier kannst du dir die sendmail.cf runterziehen:

http://www.oldtimerszene-brandenburg.de/sendmail.cf

MfG rogge

----------

## rogge

Nach ich sendmail noch einmal neu 'emerged' hab und dann die

alte sendmail.mc weider eingespielt habe, ging es plötzlich.

Keine Ahnug warum.

MfG rogge

----------

